# Metroparks Ice Fishing Derby on Sat Feb 14



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Please see details on a Cleveland Metroparks Fundraiser Fishing Derby planned for Saturday Feb 14 at Wallace Lake at this info page: 

http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/Fishing-Report-Blog/111.aspx


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Is this for kids or adults?


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

It's for everyone!


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Can a moderator possibly pin this? Thanks.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> It's for everyone!


Mike...thanks for setting this up...my son and I plan to be there...look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## J Ristau27 (Jan 5, 2015)

Just wondering if the lake be closed for fishing after the stocking like what is done for the kids derby?


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

J Ristau27 said:


> Just wondering if the lake be closed for fishing after the stocking like what is done for the kids derby?


No, you can fish it up until the day of the event.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Mike set up some great prizes for 1st 2nd and 3rd place. I hope to see a lot of you there and bring your kids so my 5 year old son Dexter has some kids to fish with. Check out the link below for the list.

http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/Fishing-Report-Blog/111.aspx#.VNQOtN08KK0


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I will be setting up on the west side of the lake for sure with the predicted wind of 25 up to 40 out of WNW! Hopefully with the shanty and the trees things will be ok over there. Does anyone have an image of the topo for wallace? I have a nice booklet somewhere with all the metroparks lakes, but it appears the Web site now has more land elevations on its topography than water depths.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Fun day. Caught one small trout, lots of small gills, a 10in crappie and this bass. Wind was tough at the end of the day. We got interviewed for npr Radio. That was cool. 2 things after I reflected on the day and long drive home.

1. The foreign guys near us were fishing before 9am. They already had fish on the ice when it was 9. There has to be some way to make that fair. We waited until the horn to start.

2. We caught our first trout then the gas auger came and shut fishing down for an hour. (THAT SUCKER NEEDS SOME NEW BLADES BTW ) That and every time the tracked machine went by would shut down fishing . 

Other than that it was a good day! looked like a couple hundred people out there. Can't wait to explore the park in the summer.


----------



## J Ristau27 (Jan 5, 2015)

Even though I was skunked I enjoyed myself. Had 3 good hits but was too anxious and missed em. But glad to support the metroparks. Wil do again.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Skunked here as well but the wife and I had a good time and met some really cool people in the process.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

My dad and son both caught a couple trout. My dad was on the leader board for most of the day. I had a nice one pop the hook at the hole. It was nice to see so many people come out to support the fishingfund/parks. This should differently be a yearly thing.


----------



## rjretrieval (Sep 22, 2014)

Got Skunked as well, but was a great day, agree with the comment about the foreign people, they jumped the gun way early, but it is not the first time for that group they need to read the state rule book. Great time and boy was it cool fishing in white outs. Thanks Mike for putting this on and hope to see it happen again nest year.


----------



## J Ristau27 (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## J Ristau27 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yup. The snow made it nice. Until the wind AND snow came and couldn't keep a hole open more than a minute. But that's when I got my hits.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

fishingful said:


> ...The foreign guys near us were fishing before 9am. They already had fish on the ice when it was 9. There has to be some way to make that fair. ...





rjretrieval said:


> ... agree with the comment about the foreign people, they jumped the gun way early, but it is not the first time for that group ...


Sad, especially at a charity event, but there will always be some. Releasing everyone at the same time will stop that, but people like that will still cheat other ways.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

nixmkt said:


> Sad, especially at a charity event, but there will always be some. Releasing everyone at the same time will stop that, but people like that will still cheat other ways.


One of the guys got his 3 fish and the metroparks guy made him leave. I think that he was trying to give bigger fish to his friends. I heard the metroparks guy say that he couldn't give fish to the other guy because he was in the event.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Most of those guys did not enter the contest. But I did yell at them for trying to trade fish with a friend in the contest.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Ahh well that must have been you I heard. We were in the red Eskimo right next to them.

Maybe the lake should have only been open to contest participants.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

We had a great event with 142 attendees despite the wicked forecast and raised $1,613 for the Metroparks Fish Stocking Fund! Thanks to all who came out. Corey B...I have the scoop your father let us borrow and need to get that back (btw, your dad's one trout was 4th biggest caught out of 142 attendees!). Yes, our Ranger was keeping a close eye on that group where one guy was entered and his buddies were not. A nice event summary here: http://coolwaterfish.com/2015/02/14/cleveland-metroparks-trout-derby-at-wallace-lake/

First prize -Jeremy Dotson 14.75"
2nd prize - Leah Nagy 14.5" (it was her first time ice fishing!)
3rd prize - Jon Brauer 14.25"

Lots of smaller 12-13" trout were caught on the south end of the lake. The big ones up to 20" that were biting the week prior were MIA for the event. A fat 17" largemouth bass was C&R, as well.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Dad was very excited he was fourth. I taught him everything he knows. Congrats to the winners. It was a great event.


----------

